
Irish ISP Implementing 3 strikes; Pirate Bay Blocked - ALee
http://www.digitalmusicnews.com/stories/022409eircom
======
philjr
I work for an Irish ISP although not the aforementioned Eircom. This deal is a
bit of a landmark deal, although there are no reports of notices/suspensions
because of the deal just yet.

A large hosting companiy called Blacknght over here received a letter,
seemingly in error as it's not an ISP, and published it here:

<http://blog.blacknight.com/irma-threatens-irish-isps.html>

